# Any decent diesel tunes out there GEN 2



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

use the search bar, tons of reviews and news update tune upgrades lol but yes I recommend trifecta tunes!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> use the search bar, tons of reviews and news update tune upgrades lol but yes I recommend trifecta tunes!


 Gen 2. Not 1


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

mr overkill said:


> Gen 2. Not 1


Ahhh sorry about that didn’t notice


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

No problem 😊


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

mr overkill said:


> Looking to get the ball rolling for a Tune that's solid out there. Any choices ?any reviews ?
> 
> Thanks again


Bad news racing has the most gains I’ve been seeing next to Vermont tuning I personally give it to bnr cause they do new tunes for new upgrades for free as long as you bought the tunner threw them and I learned you can use they’re tunes and kinda change it around yourself to push out a little more power


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

FWIW, OP seems to have a gen2 diesel. I don’t think bnr or vermont offer product for that application…


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

TRIFECTA said:


> FWIW, OP seems to have a gen2 diesel. I don’t think bnr or vermont offer product for that application…


Bnr does offer for the gen 2 I don’t think the diesel, they also don’t charge for updated which is good


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Gen 2 diesel. Hence why it's in the gen 2 diesel section.


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

mr overkill said:


> Gen 2 diesel. Hence why it's in the gen 2 diesel section.


If yours is the 2014 it’s says in your account than they make one for your car I assumed it was a 2014 diesel like it says in your account if not my mistake


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Jsjr56 said:


> If yours is the 2014 it’s says in your account than they make one for your car I assumed it was a 2014 diesel like it says in your account if not my mistake


The 14 is the old one I have. 18 now


----------

